# SHAE'S LET IT RIDE VON WENDELIN, call name Savannah



## K9 Pirates Lair (Oct 13, 2019)

Our girl Savannah from Wendelin Farm just received her OFA rating, elbows normal, hips *EXCELLENT!!*
It is also important to note that one week after having her x-rays taken Savannah came in to heat.

Savannah was raised like all of our dogs, she began training in agility and surface work at 3 months of age. Going over wood and wire a-frames, weave poles,
teeter and tunnel as well as gunfire, fireworks etc. A genetically well bred pup is capable of doing these things from a young age.
As I have said before "You have to be tougher than the average Grizzly Bear to own a Wendelin dog"

Thank you again Christina for this beautiful dog, she has a lot to accomplish now that the world is opening up again to dog trials and shows.






Kim


----------



## K9 Pirates Lair (Oct 13, 2019)

Thank you Barrie and REEHGE


----------



## K9 Pirates Lair (Oct 13, 2019)

*I want to post these videos for a very important reason.*

Many people recommend breeders to other people, when in fact they have never purchased or worked with a dog from
the breeder they are recommending. I own and have worked with numerous dogs from Wendelin Farm, so I feel that I am
genuinely qualified to recommend them. As well as several other Breeders I have owned dogs from, like my mentor Tony Nikl 
of Canczech dogs.

I would suggest to any potential buyer,* do not take advice from anyone recommending a breeder unless they can provide evidence of their recommendation*.

*Please note*, that in some videos you will see a choke collar that is too big for the dog. We Never leave a choke collar on a dog! 
Choke collars are used during training only and then removed. Choke collars left on dogs…. equal death.

Savannah…in the beginning















Savannah’s Uncle, Wendelin Ty










Ty,.... First time with fireworks stuff

Wendelin Farms....Mr. Ty (second bite session)

Please do your research before purchasing a dog from anyone, when possible.....visit the breeder in person!
and then, do more research.

Kim


----------



## violetmd (Aug 7, 2020)

Love seeing Wendelin dogs. Beautiful girl. This is my Wendelin female 1year old.


----------



## K9 Pirates Lair (Oct 13, 2019)

*violetmd* - your girl is gorgeous, but those eye's ......._tell me she is ready to Rock & Roll, LOL_


Kim


----------

